# Suddenly very slow WD My Passport external drive



## zsazsa2017 (Nov 26, 2017)

I used without any issues for the past 3 years a 2 TB WD My Passport drive for TimeMachine. I decided to replace it with a larger, Seagate one. I formatted the WD drive on the Mac as Ex-Fat to use the drive to share files copied from the Mac with a PC. It appears that only this format allows file sharing (other than Fat32 whig is known to cause problems). Backing up (for the first time after formatting) 60 GB takes about 15 hours. The drive is connected to a USB port on the Mac. I am using the same port to backup the same 60 GB to a Seagate drive and it takes 20 min. I changed the cable but it didn't help. Any suggestions would be appreciated. 

I do not believe this is "normal" and I have no idea what to do, other than just throw out the drive. Thanks.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to *Disk Utilities* and do a* Disk Repair*: https://www.computerworld.com/artic...-x-mavericks--how-and-why-to-repair-disk.html


----------

